# Where's my number



## DrFranz (Jul 5, 2006)

yes!!! where's my NUMBER!!!!!

I just found out that to get my occupational license I need also the certificate... so after the 8 to 10 weeks to get the number I have to wait other 8 to 10 weeks to get the paper in the mail, and another 8 to 10 weeks to get the occupational license... ain't life beautiful??

:suicide:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2006)

I will trade you waiting for #'s for taking it again in October?


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll probably get my certificate and number at the same time you get yours (provided you are not in FL) after you pass the October exam


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't forget, after you get your license then you have to wait for the State Boards to allow you to become a private company. I am losing so much gravy due to this delay.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 6, 2006)

> Don't forget, after you get your license then you have to wait for the State Boards to allow you to become a private company. I am losing so much gravy due to this delay.


Once you get your number all you need to do to become a "private company" is to fill out this form.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got my number!!!!!

:read:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 6, 2006)

The form stated this as-well

Your corporation must be registered with the Florida Secretary of State?s Office, Division of Corporations. Attach proof of compliance, which reflects your document number.

If operating as an individual under a fictitious name, your firm must be registered with the Florida Secretary of State?s Office, Division of Corporations. Attach proof of compliance which reflects your document number.

I still have to become a LLC, don't I? So my house cannot be taken away.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd also form your LLC company without your name in it, if possible... ie. some day you may want to sell it, and it eliminates confusion.

h43r:


----------



## benbo (Jul 6, 2006)

Everybody in Florida who wants a PE Registration has to form an LLC, Corporation or a Fictitious Business? What if you work for the government or for a corporation? Does that mean that benbo, LLC company is contracting with Whosits Consulting Inc. ? Do I have to get insurance and workers comp for myself, even though I work for an employer?

For once I'm glad I live in California.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 6, 2006)

No benbo.....one would only need to fill out that form if you wanted to do business under Benbo, Inc. As a PE in FL you cannot just sign off on plans unless your working for a consulting firm, the govt, or you have registered your name as a "firm".


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am still trying to get all the research done. Doesn't the PLLC that I form have to be approved by the State Boards in Florida? Would the PLLC suffice so I do not have to pay for anymore forms?


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

rleon - you don't need to fill out any of those forms if you are just working for a consulting firm, they have already done that. If you want to be able to do work on the side under your name then you need to have a Certificate of Authorization and register with the Secretary of State.

The form I posted a link to is ONLY required if you plan to open your OWN business/corporation.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 7, 2006)

opening your own business... that's one of the reasons we get a PE... some companies allow you to "moonlight" if you do it on markets they do not pursue... I was advised to consult a lawyer regarding the "opening my own business" part...

A friend of mine registered a fictitious name and does that on the weekends but he did not register with the borad or got insurance or anything... I think he's asking for trouble, but it's been at least 3 yrs since he's been doing that and noone said anything...

what's your take on that?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 7, 2006)

> I just got my number!!!!!
> I am officially PE No. 8826 baby!!


Geez....get a population will ya'. I'm no.71317


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

Moonlighting is an entirely seperate issue. If you're company doesn't mind it and you want to do it then by all means go ahead, but I'd suggest having the proper insurance to cover your ass in case of a fuk up.

If he is doing business under a fictious name and does not have a Certificate of Authorization then he's breaking the law and is jeopardizing his license. If that's the case then my take on that is that he's an idiot.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

> > I just got my number!!!!!
> > I am officially PE No. 8826 baby!!
> 
> 
> Geez....get a population will ya'. I'm no.71317


I hear ya Jeb....the last FL PE number registered was 64595 (as of yesterday  ).


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

FL Board has the results......put your name in here.

We should have our numbers soon!!!! :beerchug


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 7, 2006)

But we still have 6-8 weeks before numbers are issued, according to the state that is.  :brick:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 7, 2006)

NSEARCH, I want to do both, work for my new company and do small projects on the side.

Let me know if these steps are correct for side work.

Set up a PLLC (Professional Limited Liability Corp) with the State

Fill out the form you posted here

Purchase Error and Omissions Insurance

Make lots and lots of side cash...


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

r - those steps seem right, but I'd still call the FB and talk to someone about it just to make sure ya know? Also, have you looked into the Purchase Error and Omissions Insurance? If so, what's the cost looking like?


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 7, 2006)

Professional liability insurance is running around 10k/yr for a geotech in south FL... that's one of the reasons many people do it w/o it... specially if you have a main job and the side job won't make enough to pay the insurance...

got cheaper rates??


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 7, 2006)

> FL Board has the results......put your name in here.
> We should have our numbers soon!!!! :beerchug


...but if you do a "view application status" it still shows a "A request for examination is on file, No passing exam scores found"

:wtf: ...can't they link their web pages to get an automatic update/populate of the database instead of having to "manually" fill each one of them??

I'd understand that physicians don't know how to program a data base, but engineers?? and they want to set up higher standards? for once I have to agree with my former supervisor, it'd be good to take the PE exam every 5 yrs as a requirement to renew it, just to see who's up to date and who's not... I bet that all those in the board would fail


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was quoted $1,400 for EO insurance. That was a $100K/$300K policy.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 7, 2006)

1400/year right?

I talked with my boss about this whole thing during lunch today and he said unless you wanted to be Rleon, Inc. you don't need to send in any of those forms. As long as you're doing business as Rleon, P.E. then you don't need any forms or registrations (besides having your PE). If you add Rleon Consulting, Inc., Corp., etc. then you need the Cert. of Authorization and the registration to the State Secretary.

Again, I'd also call the FB and just talk to someone to make sure you're doing what you want in a legal status.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 7, 2006)

NSEARCH, you have mail.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 8, 2006)

According to the Florida Board, they are having a meeting on July 12th, they will then ratify all the scores on July 21, and then mail out all the numbers.

So we have two more weeks or so till the numbers are issued. :congrats:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 10, 2006)

Any new news of Florida Numbers?


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 10, 2006)

> Any new news of Florida Numbers?


no news other than those you posted earlier... I really don't know what's the hold up, they don't decide on anything, just aprove what NCEES said and give numbers away... :wtf:


----------

